# Warning received for acceptance



## Meggers04 (Aug 20, 2015)

I received an email saying that I'm turning down too many rides...it wasn't threatening deactivation but I figure this is the first step. I know most drivers here have been working the surges since the base rates dropped, does anyone know the magic number of how many non-surge pings we can decline without getting in trouble? I log off when I can until I get back to the surge area, but with the ride stacking feature there's no way to deny those without it counting against you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If you know where you are going, there are those on these boards who have stated that you can delete the destination. If you do that, it will not give you an en-route ping. I have yet to try that. I do like the stacking on Uber Taxi, but am somewhat less than crazy about it on UberX for a variety of reasons.

It does appear that Uber likes a ninety per-cent acceptance rate on UberX. That is the rate, these days, that it takes to qualify for Uber's "guarantees". From what others have posted here, it appears that at times, if you keep an eighty per-cent acceptance rate, you will not get the nastygrams. One week after I received the nastygram, I knew that my acceptance was about seventy per-cent, but the Report Card showed one-hundred.

We did have an Uber Operations Manager start a topic here some time back. I learned more from what she did not state than what she did. One thing that I did learn was that sometimes de-activation is arbitrary. Uber will go into a market and decide to de-activate, say, three per-cent of the drivers. Criteria for being selected for de-activation could be the lowest passenger ratings, the lowest acceptance rates, the highest number of cancellations. It appears that Uber does want some "churn" and is not above creating some, when it thinks that it is "necessary".

I have received the nastygram both for acceptance and cancellations.


----------



## Meggers04 (Aug 20, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you know where you are going, there are those on these boards who have stated that you can delete the destination. If you do that, it will not give you an en-route ping. I have yet to try that. I do like the stacking on Uber Taxi, but am somewhat less than crazy about it on UberX for a variety of reasons.
> 
> It does appear that Uber likes a ninety per-cent acceptance rate on UberX. That is the rate, these days, that it takes to qualify for Uber's "guarantees". From what others have posted here, it appears that at times, if you keep an eighty per-cent acceptance rate, you will not get the nastygrams. One week after I received the nastygram, I knew that my acceptance was about seventy per-cent, but the Report Card showed one-hundred.
> 
> ...


Wow, that last part is a scary thought. I feel like many drivers in my city are doing the same thing though so idk if I'm the lowest...do you know if they look at acceptance on a daily, weekly, or monthly basis? I could easily do some more short, cheap day trips to get my rate back up, just curious if I can get away with surge driving on weekend nights. I don't even know what my acceptance rate is right now, I did respond (nicely) to the email so I hope they'll tell me. I'm in a small city (Wilmington NC) and all we have is X and XL, no other rideshare, just us and the cab companies. I tried deleting the destination to fix that one problem but I couldn't do it, it would only allow me to enter a different destination.


----------



## MasterBryce (Mar 23, 2016)

This is how you handle stacked pings. Accept it when it comes through. When you arrive at the first pax destination, let them out then, before ending the trip, change the destination on the Uber app. Change it to anything. The app will then drop the ride and send it to another driver. Give it 10-20 seconds and end you trip. Ping is now gone and you can log off or whatever.


----------



## Meggers04 (Aug 20, 2015)

MasterBryce said:


> This is how you handle stacked pings. Accept it when it comes through. When you arrive at the first pax destination, let them out then, before ending the trip, change the destination on the Uber app. Change it to anything. The app will then drop the ride and send it to another driver. Give it 10-20 seconds and end you trip. Ping is now gone and you can log off or whatever.


Ahhhh! Excellent! Thank you!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MasterBryce said:


> This is how you handle stacked pings. Accept it when it comes through. When you arrive at the first pax destination, let them out then, before ending the trip, change the destination on the Uber app. Change it to anything. The app will then drop the ride and send it to another driver. Give it 10-20 seconds and end you trip. Ping is now gone and you can log off or whatever.


Oh wow,
how many of us have seen this happen and didn't realize what was happening, I've had a few passengers change their destination on their own and then when I look back at the app a few minutes later the second pickup was gone now I know why thanks for that info..


----------



## Meggers04 (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes, come to think of it that happened to me too, I thought the other rider had gotten sick of waiting for me and cancelled. I'm so glad for this info, very helpful!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Meggers04 said:


> I did respond (nicely) to the email so I hope they'll tell me.


If you receive any answer at all, it will be a canned, non-answer.


----------



## Meggers04 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ugh...that's usually the case. How did you find out your acceptance rate? (Or did you calculate it yourself...if so, weekly?)


Another Uber Driver said:


> If you receive any answer at all, it will be a canned, non-answer.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Meggers04 said:


> (Or did you calculate it yourself...if so, weekly?)


This; both daily and weekly.


----------



## Meggers04 (Aug 20, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This; both daily and weekly.


Ok, silly me to think they'd actually tell me haha, I'll have to start keeping track I guess


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Well this is news, I will try this. Changing destination will cancel out the stacked ping ride?


----------



## MasterBryce (Mar 23, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Well this is news, I will try this. Changing destination will cancel out the stacked ping ride?


I suppose, as long as you change to somewhere further away than another available car. It's worked consistently for me. Got to do it in the Uber app, before ending the current trip.


----------



## MasterBryce (Mar 23, 2016)

I should add. I hit 'Navigate' upon putting in a new destination. You don't see anything happen, but when you end your ride, the other one is gone.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Do us all a favor and delete that post about adding a destination to get rid of a stacked ping, else they will take that away from us. Share it only by PM.


----------



## MasterBryce (Mar 23, 2016)

I understand your concern but I disagree that they will take it away. The function i have shared is absolutely necessary. It is very common for riders to have more than one destination and Uber does not want riders sitting around waiting on a car that is not going to show due to multiple stops.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

You don't understand my concern. When hundreds of thousands of drivers begin abusing this because you posted it in the open, what do you suppose Uber will do? 

Share trade and "gaming" secrets by PM only, and only with folks you have learned you can trust. I have many such secrets. I'm not about to get them all taken away by blabbing or bragging about them on an open forum.


----------



## MasterBryce (Mar 23, 2016)

I do understand, and I disagree.


----------



## spaceman (Mar 4, 2016)

Meggers04 said:


> I received an email saying that I'm turning down too many rides...it wasn't threatening deactivation but I figure this is the first step. I know most drivers here have been working the surges since the base rates dropped, does anyone know the magic number of how many non-surge pings we can decline without getting in trouble? I log off when I can until I get back to the surge area, but with the ride stacking feature there's no way to deny those without it counting against you.


Yes there's a way you must contact the writer and have them cancel


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

Stacking pings - is this where you can accept a ride before your other one is over? Is that feature in Chicago? How do we turn it on/off.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Meggers04 said:


> do you know if they look at acceptance on a daily, weekly, or monthly basis?


 A former Uber CSR on here said they consider trends in your rating/AR so it won't be daily or even weekly. Most likely trends over a few weeks or months before considering deactivation.


----------

